# Paul's contract extension



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Hopefully we'll be hearing pretty soon that a deal has been finalized.



> NEW ORLEANS - Chris Paul will be a Hornet for at least four more years. The agent for the Hornets all-star guard tells ABC26-TV and NewOrleans.com Sports he will be in New Orleans tomorrow to finalize Paul's new "max" deal with the team.
> 
> Paul could have opted for a 3 year deal, but agent Lance Young said Paul will sign a 4 or 5 year deal.


http://www.neworleans.com/local-sports-news-647.html


Vantage Point​
_The biggest uncertainty for the Hornets heading into the start of the free-agency period today is whether All-Star point guard Chris Paul will accept a five-year, $80 million extension or take a three-year, $60 million deal to remain with the franchise. 

Hornets General Manager Jeff Bower will begin negotiations with Paul's agent, Lance Young, today -- the first day teams can begin negotiating with free agents. They cannot sign contracts until July 9. 

Young said Paul has gone back and forth in recent weeks, trying to decide whether to accept the five-year or three-year deal. It's all but certain, though, Paul will re-sign with the Hornets. He has one year remaining on his contract, which will pay him $4.5 million this upcoming season. _

Link


----------



## bee-fan (Nov 4, 2006)

I don't know why I thought he had to take a 3 or 5 year deal, but I would be happy if he signed a 4 year deal.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Not a tough decision.I think a four year deal would give him seven years of service time,in which case he could get a real MAX deal at that point(30% of the salary cap instead of 25%)I'm pretty sure that's exactly what Lebron and Wade did,sign extensions which ended after their 7th year in the NBA when the CBA allowed them to get 30% of Salary Cap.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Hornets, Paul agree to new deal


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=3469696

NEW ORLEANS -- _Chris Paul's agent plans to travel to New Orleans on Wednesday with the intention of completing a contract extension that would keep the All-Star and Team USA point guard with the Hornets for an additional three to five years.

Lance Young, a senior director of the sports marketing and management company Octagon, said Tuesday that he had spoken to Hornets general manager Jeff Bower by phone and that they were in general agreement on the terms of an extension for Paul, who has one season remaining on his current contract._

_"We seem to be pretty much on the same page," Young said. "A little tweak here and there and we'll probably get it done in the next 48 hours."

Paul is seeking the maximum pay allowable under the league's collective bargaining agreement, or about 25 percent of the NBA salary cap with 10 percent raises going forward. Such a deal could pay Paul from $60 million to more than $80 million, depending on the length of the contract._



There are some people out there that will not be happy about this. Oh well.


----------



## bee-fan (Nov 4, 2006)

girllovesthegame said:


> http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=3469696
> 
> NEW ORLEANS -- _Chris Paul's agent plans to travel to New Orleans on Wednesday with the intention of completing a contract extension that would keep the All-Star and Team USA point guard with the Hornets for an additional three to five years.
> 
> ...


What will make them unhappy? Unless they're not Hornets fans.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

in the age of outlandish contracts given out to "superstars" chris is worth every penny we give him. Glad they had their priorities straight and took care of this before making any kind of free agency splash public, this is the most vital part to our offseason hands down.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

He's going to go for the 3 year deal with a player option for a 4th which will keep him a Hornet through 2011-12. This will give him some leverage in case the Hornets decide they're not committed to continue building a winning team around him. Of course some people will translate this into him not wanting to be in New Orleans.  So now I'm ready to get on to signing a free agent or two and getting on with the next season. GEAUX HORNETS!

http://blog.nola.com/hornetsbeat/2008/07/paul_agrees_to_contract_extens.html


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Is it next season yet?


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Geaux Tigers said:


> Is it next season yet?


I know. It's going to seem like forever to get here. For the time being, we'll have to check out some summer league ball, some Olympic ball and some NFL.

Another article on this topic


----------



## bee-fan (Nov 4, 2006)

I'm planning my time already, Summer League start next week, next Olympics, then the Saints preseason should start. October can't get here fast enough.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

bee-fan said:


> I'm planning my time already, Summer League start next week, next Olympics, then the Saints preseason should start. October can't get here fast enough.


And in about a month the NBA schedule should be out. Oct. is 3 months away. Wow. I thought it was really far but when you look at it, it's really not _that_ far.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

CP to sign contract this afternoon.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

It's a done deal. :makeadeal



> The Hornets announced at noon today that they have signed All-Star point guard Chris Paul to a contract extension. The team didn't announce the length of the extension or the money involved but The Times-Picayune reported last week that it was for three years with a player option for a fourth.
> 
> "New Orleans is where I want to be, we have a great franchise and I am blessed to have an opportunity to be a Hornet," Paul said in a statement released by the team an hour before a scheduled press conference. "I want to thank the Shinn family for their belief in me and we all look forward to many great moments ahead."


Link

http://www.nba.com/hornets/news/Hornets_Sign_Chris_Paul_to_Ext-277210-31.html


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

A few quotes from CP on today's signing in this article.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

'ALL ABOUT WINNING': Paul signed shorter contract to keep core group together​
_The possibility of earning $80¤million for five seasons didn't catch Chris Paul's attention. 

The Hornets' All-Star point guard was more interested in signing a shorter-term extension that provided assurances that the team's core group -- center Tyson Chandler and forwards David West and Peja Stojakovic -- would remain together for the next three seasons. 

Paul signed a three-year extension Wednesday, which includes a player option for a fourth year, that pushes the estimated value of the contract to $68 million. 


"I'm trying to make sure those guys are here with me," Paul said Wednesday at the New Orleans Arena. "When those guys' contracts are up, I want them to sign another one to stay with us. Everyone who knows me knows that I'm not big on change. So when I find out that someone in the office has left, I want to know what's going on." 

Paul's new contract will not go into effect until the 2009-10 season, because he has one year remaining on his rookie contract that will pay him $4.5 million this season. _

......



> "Whatever he wanted, he was going to get," Hornets owner George Shinn said Wednesday. "Really, there was no hard negotiating. This guy is the best point guard in the league. We had to do what we had to do. There's no way to calculate what you would lose if we didn't step up and pay the price."


http://blog.nola.com/hornetsbeat/2008/07/all_about_winning_paul_signed.html


----------

